# Boyd's Forest Dragon?



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

Saw some for sale and I LOVE them! However, I can't find a care sheet on them. I'd*love to get one in the future, but I don't have experience with lizards (I have experience with snakes though). What are the care requirements for a Boyd's Dragon and are they good for a first time Lizard?


----------



## ravan (Oct 16, 2010)

they are very much like angle-headed dragons... so if you can find a care sheet for them, they require almost the same care... 
they dont much to get too hot, so you have to make sure they dont over heat, mist them often, provide substantial waterbowls, etc. 

possibly not good for a first lizard, but with anything, as long as you do your research and know what you're doing, you should be fine


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

ok thank you. I'll research the angle heads requirements and see if they suit me.... how big do the boyds get?


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

Cant find much for the angle heads either  Does anyone on this forum keep boyds? If so, can you give me info?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably not a good one to begin with sl, they have a totally different set of reqirements when compared to other dragons - cooler enclosure, high humidity, not as much light as, say, a beardy.

First lizard - you can't go wrong with a beardy - almost bulletproof (I say almost... my new kind image prevents me from recounting a disaster which beset a member's beardy here recently - and which was totally avoidable...). P. vitticeps is readily available, cheap, and full of personality.

Having said that, I have Boyd's, and I think the're (males especially) one of the most spectacular lizards in the country, if not the world. maybe when you've had a bit more time with lizards, I can talk you through Boyd's husbandry. They need a bit of work if you're not in their home territory.

Jamie.


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 16, 2010)

go on to mr.boyds profile and ask him on a private message


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 16, 2010)

NOT trying to be mean...BUT, Do a search on the site and as one that has been an educator on Boydii on the site, I am disillusioned as to why you don't research before posting the said topic!
PM me and i'll send you a care sheet. 
Mods make a sticky on Boyds please! lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> NOT trying to be mean...BUT, Do a search on the site and as one that has been an educator on Boydii on the site, I am disillusioned as to why you don't research before posting the said topic!
> PM me and i'll send you a care sheet.
> Mods make a sticky on Boyds please! lol


 Don't take this the wrong way, but this is exactly what was going on recently on my other post (pythoninfinate will remember) as in i am too scared to ask questions because people will get angry! what harm have i done by posting this. sorry, but im kinda sick of people doing this. and pythoninfinate, thanks for some good feedback (nooo compliments lol) ill start with a beardie i think.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 16, 2010)

We're friends now sl - anyone messes with you and they mess with me.

You did ask a perfectly sensible, reasonable question of experienced members here, if you want follow Boyd's up, I'm sure members will help you. It's unfortunate that someone else has slammed you again - remember... thick skin!

Shoot me a pm and I can answer most questions you'll have about Boyd's. But not tonight - I'm at work in the Kimberley and about to go home, where there's no computer! (I'm 5000km from my actual home in NSW.)

Jamie.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> We're friends now sl - anyone messes with you and they mess with me.
> 
> You did ask a perfectly sensible, reasonable question of experienced members here, if you want follow Boyd's up, I'm sure members will help you. It's unfortunate that someone else has slammed you again - remember... thick skin!
> 
> ...


 oh ok, thanks. im in no real rush, i was just curious in case i decided to get a lizard in the future. ill pm you sometime.


----------



## giggle (Oct 16, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> NOT trying to be mean...BUT, Do a search on the site and as one that has been an educator on Boydii on the site, I am disillusioned as to why you don't research before posting the said topic!
> PM me and i'll send you a care sheet.
> Mods make a sticky on Boyds please! lol



Isn't the aim of forums such as this to share info? I've done a search on boyds and havent come up with the specific information I need... by putting out a new thread I got some responses from people that own them and now have the opportunity to learn what I need to know 
No need to get frustrated with people asking the same question, if you couldnt be bothered answering again, then dont answer  

There is a huge lack of info on the net about boyds snakeluver... I was lost as well. But what it comes down to is, they originate in rainforest in the north of QLD... if you understand that climate, you will know instantly how to house them. I live just below their territory... its not so much the heat up here that gets you... its the humidity ^_^ 

Now when thinking enclosure, think of the rainforest. Dappled light filtering through the trees, lots of humidity, leaf litter, lots of green. 
A reptile uv with a low rating with something to mask the light a little should work for lighting. They dont require heating, unless you are in a colder climate. They are arboreal, so lots of branches. A waterfall inside the enclosure helps with humidity but apparently spraying will suffice (I've already built my waterfall  ).
So keeping in mind they are the approx the size of a beardie but arboreal, you will need to have dimensions to suit. The one Im building will be 900mmx120x60... I have yet to check up with current keepers to see if this is a good size  

If you find any good caresheets or websites or info... give me a pm to let me know I need it too


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok thanks giggle. I roughly know the climate of the rainforests, but unfortunately I cant find a care sheet on the internet. I live near brisbane in Queensland, is the temperature ok there or is it too far south? I reaaaaaaaallllly want one now!!!!! They're so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 17, 2010)

I believe one of the magazines (RA maybe?) had an article recently re: keeping Boyd's outside in SE Qld.

We can have fairly dry periods during winter here on the mid-north coast, but I put a 25W heatcord woven onto welded mesh under a plastic tub (5L) of water in the enclosure during dry periods, and it keeps the humidity nice & high (as well as provides sufficient warmth for them in winter), otherwise you may have problems with shedding (or your lizard might...)

One of the most important things to provide them with is several absolutely vertical perches from floor to ceiling, just a bit thicker than their bodies. They'll spend most of the day sitting vertically on these watching for insects and dropping on them when they get close enough. They will jump from one to another from time to time.

At night in the rainforest they sleep on thin vertical saplings a couple of metres off the ground - you can often pick them out by seeing their knees sticking out on either side of the tree.

They have extremely strong jaws... as I've found out only once... but once was enough to convince me I didn't want to be bitten again!

Jamie.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Are they ok for handling?


----------



## wasgij (Oct 17, 2010)

not particularly. theyre not very large and can be a bit flighty at times. spose it depends on the lizards 'personality' though too.


----------



## ravan (Oct 17, 2010)

not really a very handle-able lizard... once theyre out of their enclosure, they tend to jump and run (really fast xD)


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 17, 2010)

My comment was in know way putting her down and I apologies if that was taken the wrong way, sometimes using the search function, does give the info that one requires and this was a tip for people that dont know about the search function or have never used it..

I sent snakeluvver a basic care sheet and will send her a more detailed diary of my experiences with captive bred Boyds over the years. 
Public apology SL.... as I said _*"I am not trying to be mean"*_....that's the problem with the written word and being taken out of context....


----------



## giggle (Oct 17, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> otherwise you may have problems with shedding (or your lizard might...)



ROFL xD


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 17, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Are they ok for handling?



In my experience no... if you want a handler, a beardy is a far better option. As wasgij says, they won't stay put for very long - they'll just jump off your arm and take off. Definitely a lizard for looking at rather than petting... But they are so beautiful, looking at them is all I want to do!

Southside Morelia, can you shoot me a caresheet as well if it has info on raising babies - I have found this very challenging. Thanks in advance,

Jamie.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 17, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> In my experience no... if you want a handler, a beardy is a far better option. As wasgij says, they won't stay put for very long - they'll just jump off your arm and take off. Definitely a lizard for looking at rather than petting... But they are so beautiful, looking at them is all I want to do!
> 
> Southside Morelia, can you shoot me a caresheet as well if it has info on raising babies - I have found this very challenging. Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jamie.


PM sent.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Scott - much appreciated...

Jamie


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I'd perfer something that I can handle, so, although beautiful, I don't think a Boyd's is right for me. Maybe later so then I'll have a lizard for handling and a boyds for LOOKING only. They're the GTP's of the lizard world I guess


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 17, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Well I'd perfer something that I can handle, so, although beautiful, I don't think a Boyd's is right for me. Maybe later so then I'll have a lizard for handling and a boyds for LOOKING only. They're the GTP's of the lizard world I guess


 Maybe later Huh, but one day you will own one or two and thats cool and you will do that! Thats the hobby SL, you gotta build up to it and gain that experience and knowledge. I may be an A hole in some peoples eyes, but I hope that what I can share sometimes even though it may come across harsh, is only to make one think of what they want to achieve and think of how they need to do it by researching first. This is how we learn.

Take care..SL


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 17, 2010)

Hope to get another snake then maybe focus on lizards  I'm eying up a Ackie Monitor as my first lizard. Then maybe I'll get a Boyd's.


----------

